# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  The SAW !!!!!

## Davo

Знаю что тема - ТВОРЧЕСТВО,но она мне нрав,поэтому буду здесь!Так вот народ я вот листал страницы сайта и меня топором ударила мысль,причем тупым.Так я думаю все видели фильм "ПИЛА",фильм так себе,но идея!!!!Так давайте пообсуждаем эту картину,а лутше соберем групу людей,которые бы согласились поучаствывать в таком проэкте.Я имею ввиду организацию,дикорации и ну и жертву само собой.                       ПРИВЕТ______.Я ХОЧУ ПОИГРАТЬ !!!!!
                                           :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## psyhoMrut

Я думала просто напугать кого-то. Связать и посадить в темный подвал на сутки, с отчетом времени. А потом выпустить...ну ты это знаешь. А вообще не надо вот так на форуме наши секреты выдавать.

----------


## psyhoMrut

кстати...это тоже творчеством назвать можно...правда в говно извращенным, как и наши мозги.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Это тво-во. Просто тво-во как платье от Гуччи, которое пойдет только избранным +))

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

если взять идею которой придерживался маньяк, то первыми жертвами должны стать мы с вами, чтобы смогли понять как всё таки дорога жизнь

----------


## psyhoMrut

*Hvis Lyset Tar Oss*, прав

----------


## РозмариН!

Кхм. а я кино не видела. Что там за сюжет? В чем идея?

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*РозмариН!*, фак, это смотреть надо. Вот так в двух словах и не объяснишь :roll:

----------


## psyhoMrut

Ну я тож не смотрела фильм...я не могу такое смотреть, потом всего боюсь. Но просто мы с Даво много говорили об этом.

----------


## Wolf

очередная бредовая темка и опять одни и теже лица....

----------


## psyhoMrut

*Wolf*, а тут тебя что не устраивает? Вроде по теме общались, пока ты не появился.

----------


## Wolf

а я к вам и не придираюсь, мне что уже нельзя обсуждать идею аффтора? я считаю эту идею бредовой. а если у когото напряги меня видеть это его проблемы

----------


## Davo

*Wolf*
Дам....что могу сказать... Что можно придумать больной головой...!!!??Ненравиться, никто вас и не заставляет посещать эту тему!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*разводит *Wolf* и *Davo* по углам* Эээ!! Еще так будете, я вам обоим ататат по попе сделаю!!!

----------


## Davo

*Бритни Булгакова*
Все я больше не буду  :cry:  :cry:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Davo*, то то же!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Инна

Я вчера посмотрела третью часть Пилы - даже мне, безумно любящей ужастики и насмотревшейся их, стало не по себе. Вот это сняли так сняли. Первые две части - детские сказочки по сравнению с этим. Мне очень понравилось!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Davo

> Я вчера посмотрела третью часть Пилы


 Да 3 прикольная )) , вот на днях посмотрел 4 - полный улет,скачай с мегашаре!!

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Davo*, 4-ая тоже что надо) особенно кассета в желудке (или где-то там)   :Big Grin:

----------


## Светлый Ангел

А мне вот очень понравились первые три части "Пилы" и я скачала 4-ю, но посмотреть все как-то не решаюсь...
Хотя если говорить вообще о самой идее фильма, то мне она показалась очень интересной, но уж чересчур жестокой, потому что выбор есть не всегда...иногда ситуации получаются такие, что невозможно выполнить задание даже если очень хочется  и ты готов...либо времени не хватает, либо ловушка безвыходная...

----------


## Freezer2007

Фильм - GooD. Но сам поучаствовать неочень хотел бы, я не мазахист и боль меня неочень прёт))

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Фильм, еще первая часть, на меня повлиял с точки зрения пересмотрения окружающего мира. Стал по другому смотреть на жизнь, этот фильм - мой первый шаг к перерождению.

Если действительно воплощать это в реальность, то лучше без летального исхода в конце.

----------


## Инна

> Фильм, еще первая часть, на меня повлиял с точки зрения пересмотрения окружающего мира. Стал по другому смотреть на жизнь, этот фильм - мой первый шаг к перерождению.


 Мне, например, страшно стало, что в случае плохих поступков (той же нелюбви к жизни, как это было с Амандой) до меня доберется Пила. Боль будет ужасная, судя по его ловушкам!!!!!

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Итак, я посмотрела 4-ю часть...По-прежнему считаю 3-ю часть лучше, но это сугубо мое мнение.
4-я часть понравилась (точнее запомнилась) тем, что сюжет усложнился, но этим же и не понравилась, т.к. даже для психологического триллера это перебор...И в этой части как такового давления на мозг, на подсознание нет...просто убийства...в отличие от третьей части, где вроде бы и убийства (игры) в подробностях не показывали...но впечатление общее осталось куда более сильное...

----------


## Davo

> ..По-прежнему считаю 3-ю часть лучше, но это сугубо мое мнение. 
> 4-я часть понравилась (


 ТУт я согласен.Тухлые свинки - РУЛЯТ   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Davo

> особенно кассета в желудке (


 ДА,в конце там явно проситься продолжение ,Ждем короч Пилу 5 ,а там и 6 7 8 9 10 )пока не прикумарит как Гарри Портер или чет в этом роде))

----------


## Davo

> но уж чересчур жестокой, потому что выбор есть не всегда...


 Норм,а выбор есть всегда. Опа затронул очень длинную темую.Сорри

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Не забывайте, что это фильм, в реальности так вряд ли получится, оперативники вмешаются, да и денег вложить придется не мало.

----------


## Инна

> ТУт я согласен.Тухлые свинки - РУЛЯТ


 Между прочим, с дохлыми свиньями неправдоподобно. Если бы я оказалась в этом чану, то умерла бы намного быстрее, утонув в собственной блевотине :? . А тот мужик еще и разговаривал так спокойно.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

> Сообщение от Светлый Ангел
> 
> но уж чересчур жестокой, потому что выбор есть не всегда...
> 
> 
>  Норм,а выбор есть всегда. Опа затронул очень длинную темую.Сорри


 Нет, там же даже в самом фильме было сказано, что последние "игры" были убийствами, т.е. что дверь выхода была заперта, завалена снаружи и т.д.
И насчет самих "игр", они разной сложности...Допустим, игра Аманды была более чем легкой - поковыряться в мертвом человеке (по крайней мере она думала, что он мертв) и найти ключ - это слишком просто...она боли не терпела...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> Не забывайте, что это фильм, в реальности так вряд ли получится, оперативники вмешаются, да и денег вложить придется не мало.


 Ну да. В реальности никто и шансов не дает, а сразу, простите, без вопросов кромсает тя и пр, хе.

*Инна*, наверно.
Кстат, в 4-ой части, там где дамочка штырями проткнута, и потом она с невероятными муками вытаскивала из себя эти штыри, тож бред. Простите за подробности :roll:  но штыри без резьбы и каких-либо наконечнеков и пр выходят, как по маслу, с мед. точки зрения.

----------


## Davo

> Между прочим, с дохлыми свиньями неправдоподобно. Если бы я оказалась в этом чану, то умерла бы намного быстрее, утонув в собственной блевотине  . А тот мужик еще и разговаривал так спокойно.


 ДА?? Так давай попробуем ,ты где находишься? Я хочу поиграть )))

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Davo*, и где ты свинок достанешь?? А?!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Davo

> Не забывайте, что это фильм, в реальности так вряд ли получится, оперативники вмешаются, да и денег вложить придется не мало


 Да не сказал бы .У нас много потерь,а правительству воще насрать на нас,товори что душа пожилает.Денги тоже не поблема (точнее проблема) ,но у меня пару корешов имееться которые и еще по хлеще могут збацать пытки.А вообще главное  жилание )))

----------


## Davo

> и где ты свинок достанешь?? А?!!!


 Так вот одна уже есть )))

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Davo*, ты на лавры маньяка-убийцы что ль хочешь претендовать?? +)

А за свинку ты мне ответишь!!!!!!!!!  :twisted:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Инна

> ДА?? Так давай попробуем ,ты где находишься? Я хочу поиграть )))


 ЖЕСТОКО НАПУГАЛ :lol: 




> Так вот одна уже есть )))


 10 баллов!!!!!

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> Так вот одна уже есть )))
> 			
> 		
> 
>  10 баллов!!!!!


 Эээ!! Вы че, прикалываетесь надо мной??!!  :shock:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Инна

*Бритни Булгакова*
Нет, просто смешно  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Инна*, +))
вот пускай на самом деле, *Davo* и выступает в качестве главного хряка 8)

----------


## Freezer2007

Тогда не в пилу, а в три порасёнка проще играть будет, только одного остлось найти))))))))
"Нам не страшен серый волк...."  :Big Grin:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Freezer2007*, а вот и третий поросенок отозвался!!!  :wink: )))))

----------


## Freezer2007

неподхожу я под поросёнка, жрать могу все, но попровлятся невыходит.
Форум превращается в свиноферму)))))) :shock:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Freezer2007*,   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   ты думаешь я по комплекции под свинку подхожу, если бы +))) да *Davo* тоже по комплекции не подходит)
мы будем тощими свинками +)))

----------


## Freezer2007

*Freezer2007*
не я уже определился, я больше под щенка подхожу, такой доверчивый, наивный, был всем нужен раньше, а ща вырос и меня вышвырнули.

----------


## Инна

> вот пускай на самом деле, Davo и выступает в качестве главного хряка


 А он уже имеет должность организатора 8)

----------


## Davo

> А он уже имеет должность организатора


 Вот вот !! Правильно человек говорит.Истина

----------


## Davo

> ты думаешь я по комплекции под свинку подхожу, если бы +))) да Davo тоже по комплекции не подходит) 
> мы будем тощими свинками +)))


 Эхххххххх...Неподхожу ((( Как обидно ,а ты за двоих маленьких хряков не  скатишь??

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> Сообщение от Инна
> 
> А он уже имеет должность организатора
> 
> 
>  Вот вот !! Правильно человек говорит.Истина


 просто у тебя нет таланта!! Вон, Тарантино, Михалков и еще много кто, одновременно и режисеры и актеры!!!

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> а ты за двоих маленьких хряков не  скатишь??


 вы переоцениваете мои актерские данные +))

----------


## Freezer2007

*Бритни Булгакова*
*просто у тебя нет таланта!! Вон, Тарантино, михалком и еще много кто, одновременно и режисеры и актеры!!!*
*вы переоцениваете мои актерские данные +))*
Все с чегото начинали :wink:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Freezer2007*, ну да +)
но из-за того, что у меня скотский характер, это не значит, что я потяну роль двух свинок  :Big Grin:

----------


## Freezer2007

*Бритни Булгакова*
Да ладно характер штука изменьчивая, давайте лучше прекратим флудить :wink: , перейдём к "пиле"
 :Big Grin:  **Freezer2007 переходит от свинок к "пиле"*
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Scream

> Сообщение от Davo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Инна
> 
> ...


 Честно я о ихним творчестве особо хорошего нескажу))) особенно после фильма "12" и "Доказательство смерти"...

----------


## Davo

> что у меня скотский характер


 Самокритика,Бритни достойна уважения   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Похлопаем друзья!!! Бритни,радуйте нас чаще такими высказываниями  :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## psyhoMrut

ееее-маеее...Эт я столько пропустила...На роль главного хряка возьмите нашего барабанщика!!!)))
   Сразу говорю я кастинг уже не прошла!!! 




   З.Ы. Даво, ты понял теперь какого хрена нас судьба на кастинг занесла? Вот так бывает! Сидишь себе сидишь, а потом тебе именно практически главную роль! А Бритни вообще две! пипец...а я как всегда в массовках буду  :cry:

----------


## Светлый Ангел

_Ребятки, хватить флудить! Вернитесь к "Пиле"!!!!
Если еще появится флуд - удалю все, не касающееся изначальной темы :!:_

----------


## Инна

Да, "Пила" - классный фильм!!!   :Embarrassment:   Я до сих пор помню замечательную пыточную машину в 3-й части, где негру выкручивали сначала, одну руку, потом вторую, затем ногу и еще одну. И, наконец, шею свернули, какое облегчение. Я сидела и ждала, когда это кончится. Режиссер молодец, постарался!!!!!!! Не знаю другого такого мясорубочного фильма!

----------


## psyhoMrut

> негру выкручивали сначала, одну руку, потом вторую, затем ногу и еще одну. И, наконец, шею свернули


     Вот этот момент Даво мне показал, после чего не хочу вообще смотреть пилу...

----------


## Инна

> Вот этот момент Даво мне показал, после чего не хочу вообще смотреть пилу...


 А мне наоборот хочется 4-й части! Кстати, по сравнению с негром все остальное не так страшно. Ну может быть, еще вырванные ребра у тетки :wink:

----------


## wert22

Вы меня заинтриговали этой "Пилой". Начинаю качать  :Smile:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*psyhoMrut*, слабачка!!! Пилу не смотрит!! +))

*Светлый Ангел*, Ириш, да ты почисть тему. Так будет лучше, перетрындели все и забыли  :Smile:   Так, что наведи порядок за хрюшами  :wink:

----------


## Светлый Ангел

*Бритни Булгакова*, не, я удалять не буду, но впредь не разводите, пожалуйста, флуд. :wink:

----------


## РозмариН!

Пила улетный фильм! За ночь посмотрела все 4 части, в диком восторге!!! Лучший ужастик из всех виденных мною.

----------


## Инна

*РозмариН*, полностью поддерживаю 8)

----------


## Davo

> Лучший ужастик из всех виденных мною.


 Да какой эт нахер ужастик))) Больше на психооо лала фильм кактит,а вот суть и учение этого фильма под наш форум прямо.

----------


## Davo

*Инна*
А мне понравились свинки,которие заливали трупным ядом судью )))Весело там еще надо сауну влепить и вобще клас ))) 

А в 4 части ничего особенного ((( Тортуры там беее

----------


## Davo

Вот вам ссылочка с Пилой ,там круто сайт офрмлен http://movies.break.com/saw4/

----------


## Davo

*Светлый Ангел*
Можн ,мы еще чуть по  флудим ??? Плизззз тут просто барабос вернулся в команду и хочу эт обсудить ,ну конечно с елементами пилы)))

----------


## Светлый Ангел

*Davo*, не, флудить не надо, это плохо))))) И потом, если опять начнется флуд, то мне придется удалить все оффтопики и флуд, а этого мне делать не хочется...)

----------


## Инна

> Вот вам ссылочка с Пилой ,там круто сайт офрмлен http://movies.break.com/saw4/


 Музыка там рулит 8) Круто!!!!!




> Инна 
> А мне понравились свинки,которие заливали трупным ядом судью )))Весело там еще надо сауну влепить и вобще клас )))


 Да, свинкам - респект!!!!! :lol: Сауна - хорошая идея :lol:

----------


## Davo

*Инна*
Люди Языкознание как предмет надо включить в тортуры ,бо я уже 4ый час мучаюсь и посещают гнилые мысли иеня.Какой с меня препод ?! Куда я пошел ?! Люди,я чет схожу с ума)()()()() Инна,а насчет сауны эт не только хорошоя идеяя,а и прибыльная))) Прикинь скоко народу захочет посетить такое веселье)))

----------


## Инна

*Davo* Только не очень ли воняют размолотые хрюшки? Нужно побольше освежителей для воздуха :!:

----------

